# BETA-Light verboten?



## Raubwels (31. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
ich hab da mal eine Frage, im Internet gibt es ja BETA-Lights zu kaufen, sind die in Deutschland nicht verboten? Und wenn ja warum verkaufen Hersteller Rollen oder Bissanzeiger mit Einkerbungen für BETA-Lights?
Wenn die doch erlaubt sind, kann man die auch gut als Knicklicht in der Pose verwenden?
Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: BETA-Light verboten?*

Einmal kurz die Suche bemüht:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=33128

Und warum Produkte mit Schlitzen für Betalights verkauft werden. In UK sind Betalights erlaubt. Es wird also kaum eine extra Version für Deutschland geben.


----------



## Sea-Trout (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: BETA-Light verboten?*

Hi,

für Posen sind die mir etwas zu dunkel im Vergleich zu richtigen Knicklichtern.Die sind nicht verboten sondern nur der Verkauf soll wohl nicht so ganz legal sein soweit ich weiß.Haben darf man sie aber.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## rippi (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: BETA-Light verboten?*

Alle wollen sie mit radioaktiven Quellen umgehen oder andere gefährliche Sachen wie z.B. mit Zement ohne Atemmaske behandeln und dann heulen sie am Ende alle rum: mimimimimi ich hab krebs heul heul.
Der schlimmstmögliche und dümmste Fall wird immer eintreten und das auf dem dümmste unerwartetsten Wege. Das ist Gesetz. Es wird wahrscheinlich nichts passieren klar, aber es gilt immer Gefahrenquellen zu minimieren.

Mein Tipp: Verwende die altgedienten Sachen, kaufe dir die Posen mit Batterie von Y.A.D oder Balzer


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: BETA-Light verboten?*

Ich habe eines (1), gekauft vor sieben Jahren bei Ebay, weil man das als "English Fischerman" einfach haben muss, dachte ich damals. Seitdem schlummert es in meinem Angelschrank und leuchtet friedlich vor sich hin. Schon an der Rutenspitze ist die Leuchtkraft so mickerig, dass es völlig sinnlos ist, es auch an eine Pose zu pfriemeln. Meine Bissanzeiger haben eine Nachtlichtfunktion und meine Rollenspulen keine Kerben. Zudem sind die Dinger auch nicht ganz billig.

Also wird es wohl bis ans Ende seiner Leuchtkraft in meinem Angelschrank bleiben, dieses Glühstäbchen des Atomzeitalters. Einzig der damals mitgelieferte Halter für die Rutenspitze ist super, denn der fixiert auch chemische Miniknicklichter perfekt an noch so dünnen Feederspitzen. Aber den gibt es auch solo von Drennan zu kaufen.

Was ich mal mache, wenn es in schätzungsweise 4-5 Jahren aufhört zu leuchten, weiß ich nicht. Das stand nämlich nicht auf der per Google übersetzten Packungsbeilage. Vielleicht schicke ich es dann zurück nach England, nach Cellar Field in die Wiederaufarbeitungsanlage der Briten...


----------



## rainerle (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: BETA-Light verboten?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für Posen sind die mir etwas zu dunkel im Vergleich zu richtigen Knicklichtern.Die sind nicht verboten sondern nur der Verkauf soll wohl nicht so ganz legal sein soweit ich weiß.Haben darf man sie aber.
> 
> ...



aaah, wiederhole nochmal:
....sind nicht verboten sondern nur nicht so ganz legal ........#q

wohl ein bischen zuviel mit den Beta's unterm Kopfkissen geschlafen?

ansonsten sind die Teile ungefähr genau so gefährlich wie unsere früheren Röhrenfernseher (noch vor der LED-Zeit).


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: BETA-Light verboten?*

In Deutschland sind Beta-Lights über 1 Gbq genehmigungspflichtig, darunter legal.
Wer nach Beta-Light sucht, findet dazu nichts.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tritiumgaslichtquelle


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: BETA-Light verboten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Schon an der Rutenspitze ist die Leuchtkraft so mickerig, dass es völlig sinnlos ist



Im Laden mal welche begutachtet und auch da gleich ad acta gelegt.
Für rund 11 € /Stk.war das nicht einmal Tranfunzelniveau..dagegen wirkt jedes Glühwürmchen wie eine Supernova.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: BETA-Light verboten?*

Selbst die Engländer greifen heute viel lieber zu den Chemo Lights.


----------



## kati48268 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: BETA-Light verboten?*

Wenn man sich 5 als Zäpfchen einführt, 
wird man dann zum Hulk?


----------



## angler1996 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: BETA-Light verboten?*

Testen:m
 vielleicht ja auch Hülkchen:q


----------



## grubenreiner (1. November 2015)

*AW: BETA-Light verboten?*

Stimmt schon allzu hell sind die meisten Betas nicht, aber ich finde für Einhängebißanzeiger sind se prima. Da reicht die Helligkeit völlig aus und ich muß nicht andauernd wegen 1 Stunde in die Dunkelheit fischen ne Packung Chemolights knicken.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (1. November 2015)

*AW: BETA-Light verboten?*

Das Tritium ist da nicht das Problem.
Durch die Phoshorbeschichtung hat es eine schwache elektromagnetische Strahlung im Röntgenbereich. 
Jedoch vermutlich nicht im gefährlichen Bereich.
Man könnte aber die Zutaten weiter zu einen sehr guten Toxin verarbeiten


----------



## vergeben (1. November 2015)

*AW: BETA-Light verboten?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich 5 als Zäpfchen einführt,
> wird man dann zum Hulk?



Wenn nicht sieht man zumindest noch sehr lange, wo man seine Notdurft verrichtet hat.


----------

